# Unraveling the Mysteries of IBS-An IBS history



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Unravelling the mysteries of IBS: Defining the disease and refining its treatment. http://www.pk.pharma.novartis.com/html/mednews/jan153100.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Thank's Eric that was an interesting post. Just so you know I read and appreciate all your post's which have given me so much more knowledge on IBS.


----------

